# Dwarf caryfish in 2.5 gallon



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

need low down on 
1.care 
2.feeding 
3.shopping list
4.pros and cons
5.how to setup
6. What could I put in 2.5 if cant put dwarf cray


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Dwarf crayfish need 20+ gallons.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

2.5 gallon tank is a wonderful tank for low-light plants and a single betta. Mine has cryptocoryne plants and a female betta fish. I did put some sponge on the intake and waterfall of the filter because the flow pushed her around quite a bit.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

dwarf cray need 20 gallons, for a 2 ins cray


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

could I have a 2.5 for just 1 mystery snail with heater, filter


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

A 2.5 would be fine for a single snail by itself.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You are speaking of Dwarf Orange or Brazos Dwarf Crays, correct? 

You could have one or two in a 2.5 as long as you have a safe place for it to hide during molt. They are extremely vulnerable until the carpace hardens. They also require lots of plants; openness is not their friend. I feed mine Hikari Crab Cuisine. Oh, almost forgot, they need a lid as they are wonderful climbers and will make their way out of a lidless aquarium.

I love my Dwarf Crays (I have both species); quite interesting little guys.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Info on Mexican dwarf crayfish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are referring to _Cambarellus patzcuarensis_ sp orange aka “cpo/dwarf orange crayfish” or _Cambarellus texanu_s aka “Brazos dwarf crayfish" the previous information applies. I believe the _Cambarellus patzcuarensis_ is sometimes called Mexican Dwarf Crayfish.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Fpo or would a mystery s ail be better. How would I set it up for either


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

CPO, spelling error


----------

